# Transférer plusieurs photos dans, PHOTOS de Ipad



## CDI (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

je m'explique, on me demande sans arrêt au boulot de m'occuper des Ipad de nos revendeurs. C'est saoulant, car je ne sais pas comment m'organiser de façon cohérente. Mon gros problème vient des photos que je transfert via Dropbox qui me rends beaucoup de service. par contre mon gros problème est que je ne sais pas comment transférer BEAUCOUP de photos dans l'AP photos de l'Ipad.

Une photo par une photo ça me rends fou. je ne trouve pas de solution, alors si une personne en connait une, ce serait avec un immense plaisir.

merci d'avance.


----------



## CDI (20 Février 2014)

Mon sentiment depuis que j'utilise l'Ipad c'est à dire depuis le premier, c'est que Apple a réussi à faire l'inverse de ce qu'ils incarnés à leur début dans le monde informatique. Au niveau ordinateur c'était d'une simplicité, avec des possibilités infini. la on a le sentiment d'être étriqué, de devenir fou pour faire des chose simples.

Ca me fait vraiment chier de dire ça, mais c'est pourtant la réalité.


----------



## Loscyde (20 Février 2014)

Eh bien transfère-les sur l'iPad via iPhoto ou iTunes ?


----------



## CDI (21 Février 2014)

Loscyde a dit:


> Eh bien transfère-les sur l'iPad via iPhoto ou iTunes ?



C'est la ou j'ai toujours un doute. Avec ITunes il y a toujours cette impossibilité de supprimer les photo ensuite sans le Mac, je me trompe ? Pour IPhoto je ne sais pas, mais je ne veux pas que les fichier soit coincé sur l'Ipad ensuite. Car a chaque fois on vient me voir pour me demander comment les supprimer. À moins que ça ne soit que quant c'est synchronisé.

Peut-être que tu en sais un peu plus ?


----------



## Loscyde (22 Février 2014)

En effet on ne peut toujours pas les supprimer depuis l'iPad si on les a importées via iPhoto/iTunes, et c'est regrettable.

Par contre, je n'ai pas l'appli iPhoto sur iPad, mais peut-être que l'on peut y emporter des photos via l'iPhoto du Mac, et les supprimer ensuite dans l'appli iPhoto de l'iPad. (Et on pourra donc les regarder dans l'iPhoto de l'iPad)
C'est juste une idée comme ça.


----------



## lineakd (23 Février 2014)

@cdi, as tu essayé les apps photosync et photo manager pro?


----------



## CBi (23 Février 2014)

Je suis arrivé au même constat un peu désolant: les apps standard de Apple et le flux de photos sur icloud rendent compliquées des choses simples dès lors qu'on a un boulot, une famille, des amis et pas vraiment envie de mélanger tout. 

Je partage maintenant entre iPad et autres en utilisant photo manager Pro, un compte Flickr et un compte Nikon Image Space.


----------



## CDI (24 Février 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @cdi, as tu essayé les apps photosync et photo manager pro?



Non je ne crois pas, j'en test de temps en temps mais à force c'est saoulant, j'essayerais la prochaine fois, merci.


----------

